
document.designMode = ‘on’ - idoco
https://twitter.com/sulco/status/1177559150563344384
======
ladberg
I've had this as a bookmark on my browser for years, you can just click it to
turn it on:

    
    
      javascript:document.body.contentEditable='true';%20document.designMode='on';%20void%200

